# Official New York Dog?



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a movement afoot to name the New York Official Dog. No it's not the Maltese :blink: It's the RESCUE :chili::chili:

Official State Dog of New York: Shelter Rescue Dog?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a wonderful way to bring attention to shelter animals in need and rescue organizations!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah Baby!!!! I love NY more than ever. Thanks, Sue.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

KAG said:


> Yeah Baby!!!! *I love NY more than ever.* Thanks, Sue.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Me, too!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Excellent!!!


----------

